# libc++.so.1 missing after upgrade from 12.3 to 13



## Kuazar (Mar 4, 2022)

Greetings.
Since freebsd-update from 12 to 13, now receiving libc++.so.1 not found messages.
/usr/lib has libc++.so, but not libc++.so.1
Obviously can't compile world.
Any suggestions please?
Gratitude in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2022)

Did you reinstall all your packages/ports after the upgrade?


----------



## covacat (Mar 4, 2022)

is libc++.so a broken link ?
if you intend to build world anyway just grab a base.txz for 13 and extract the missing file, then build world
take care not to overwrite /etc when extracting


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2022)

13.0 should have these:

```
dice@maelcum:~ % ll /usr/lib/libc++*
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  12785876 Mar  7  2021 /usr/lib/libc++.a
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel        68 Jan 17  2021 /usr/lib/libc++.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    824056 Mar  7  2021 /usr/lib/libc++.so.1
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  12933200 Mar  7  2021 /usr/lib/libc++_p.a
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     55898 Feb  7  2021 /usr/lib/libc++experimental.a
```


----------

